# Scattante Bicycles



## ntekrony

I've seen a lot of Scattantes on the road lately, but cant seem to find an official website for the manufacturer. Am i seriously that technilogically deprived, or do they still need to come into the 21st century?


----------



## Lifelover

ntekrony said:


> I've seen a lot of Scattantes on the road lately, but cant seem to find an official website for the manufacturer. Am i seriously that technilogically deprived, or do they still need to come into the 21st century?



It's Performance House brand


----------



## Marc

ntekrony said:


> I've seen a lot of Scattantes on the road lately, but cant seem to find an official website for the manufacturer. Am i seriously that technilogically deprived, or do they still need to come into the 21st century?


Scattante is a house brand--they are sold through Perfromance Bike. So no to both your questions.


----------



## Marc

Lifelover said:


> It's Performance House brand


Dammmm you o Lover of Life!!!


----------



## ntekrony

So if im following correctly, they're like the equivalent of novara to REI.

And im trouble identifying this particular model http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/679182645.html


----------



## Rubber Lizard

I think Scattante is Italian slang for 'junk'. There are far better price point bikes out there.


----------



## FatTireFred

Rubber Lizard said:


> I think Scattante is Italian slang for 'junk'. There are far better price point bikes out there.




don't slander old man scattante's name like that


----------



## Mersault

ntekrony said:


> So if im following correctly, they're like the equivalent of novara to REI.
> 
> And im trouble identifying this particular model http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/679182645.html


Maybe the guy built up the frameset. This one is probably what the frameset it

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=23561&subcategory_ID=3020

I built up one of these framesets (without the carbon stays though), and it's a very good riding bike.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

I just sold my 2005 Scattante CFR today for $800.00, with almost 3,000 miles on it (paid a bit more than $1,600 for it new back in 2005). I’d like to say that it will be missed, but my new 2008 Ridley Damocles has made a real soft spot in my heart.


----------



## Bill Silverman

Save up your money and buy a recognized "name brand" bicycle. Chances are you'll get more of a return on your investment when (and if) you decide to sell it in the future. 

That said, I'm a big fan of purchasing used bikes from either Ebay or Craig's List. Bikes generally have a pretty steep depreciation curve. However, caveat emptor, especially if you're not comfortable buying someone's "pre-owned" bike. A safer alternative is seeing if anybody in your local bike club is looking to sell, or if your LBS offers used bikes.


----------



## SEK82089

I believe that Scattante's carbon frames are made by Fuji. They are really not a bad deal especially with Performance's service and return policies.


----------



## akrafty1

I rode and raced one for 2 years while I saved for a new bike. Not one thing wrong with em. They ride and handle great. They come out of the same factories as a lot of "name brand" bikes. 

Let your riding speak for you not the name on the frame...


----------



## Rower

*Supergo*

I believe, they used to be Supergo's house brand until Performance bought them. 

I bought one up for an exgirlfriend. It was a great bike for the money and would have no problems riding one myself.


----------



## RC28

ntekrony said:


> I've seen a lot of Scattantes on the road lately, *but cant seem to find an official website for the manufacturer.* Am i seriously that technilogically deprived, or do they still need to come into the 21st century?



Google is your friend...5th hit on the Google search for "Scattante" brings up Performance Bike, and the previous 4 all mention that it's a Performance brand...

As others have said here before, nothing really special but nothing really bad either. The aluminum frames make good crit bikes with Rival or 105 ...the type you don't really mind crashing in a race. I don't remember who manufactured the previous versions of the CFRs but the 2008s are made by ADK out of the same mold (not necessarily the same grade of CF)as the Pedal Force ZX3 and some of the Max Lelli bikes.


----------



## phoehn9111

I just got a fancy platinum series flyer from performance with my last order.
Next to last page is a Scattante CFR Team. I would not be ashamed to ride 
that bike. Everything is relative.


----------



## magnolialover

*Nope...*



SEK82089 said:


> I believe that Scattante's carbon frames are made by Fuji. They are really not a bad deal especially with Performance's service and return policies.


Nope, Scattante is made by the same no named Taiwan company that makes Orbea carbon frames. Actually, whatever the high end Scattante is, is essentially the same frame as an Orbea Orca, except with some minor geometry chances, and a few other nice things left off to make it cheaper.

The bikes, in my opinion, ride like crap. I don't like them. Their angles are a bit off for me.


----------



## RC28

magnolialover said:


> Nope, Scattante is made by the same no named Taiwan company that makes Orbea carbon frames. Actually, whatever the high end Scattante is, is essentially the same frame as an Orbea Orca, except with some minor geometry chances, and a few other nice things left off to make it cheaper.
> 
> The bikes, in my opinion, ride like crap. I don't like them. Their angles are a bit off for me.


Not the new carbon ones...they are now made by ADK. See my previous post.


----------



## yakky

I have three and love them all. Sure they don't have the "name" but its fun passing someone poser on a bike that costs way more. My "Americano" came with a Fuji build sheet in the box. My R-650 frame is nearly identical to my buddies Fuji. With coupons and sales, you get the complete bikes for the cost of components. However in my view they are smokin bargains. If you are a bike snob, they aren't for you.


----------



## MIN in PDX

i have the ssr fixed gear steel frame. nice frame!


----------



## andulong

*My Scattante*

This is my temporary (or is it?) bike while the Litespeed is in the shop...somewhere in Idaho with a busted frame. Used most of the parts off the LS. A little heftier than the Ti frame but it beats riding my daughter's pink bike.


----------



## Bacco

I bought a Scattante CFR Elite last fall on sale for $1300. It's a great value. It rides and handles extremely well for the money. I'd highly recommend it for any recreational rider. I don't race, so I can't comment on how well it might serve that purpose. 

This bike exceeded my expectations. While, I would prefer a nice paint job or different decals from an aesthetic standpoint, I'm happy with the bike.

BTW, I put on a better wheel set from Neuvation and got Schwalbe Ultremo tires which were icing on the cake.


----------



## RoadLoad

I bought a 2005 CFR of Craig's List in February for $900. The guy was a tinkerer and totally pimped the thing out in carbon and Ti and I added Easton Tempest II wheels. It weighs in at just under 17 lbs. It's stiff, responsive, good looking and fast. I'll ride that bike with anyone, anywhere.


----------



## mateoway

I went on a ride last weekend and one of the guys rode one and he was the first to the top and the first to the bottom this guy hauled a$$.Some how I don't think the bike had everything to do with it.


----------



## tconrady

I've got no problem with their bikes or framesets. What I can't stand is the dang name. Scattante sounds too much like a name some American reject marketing person came up with to try to sound ultra Italian/European. It sounds much too contrived. I google languaged Scattante in Spanish, French, Italian, Dutch, Danish and a few other languages and it does appear to be a made up word/name.

Scat, Scatt, SCT, STT, Sante would all have been much better choices. It's amazing to me that they just didn't use Scattantecalifriagilisticexpialidocious. That must've been their second choice.

/I know, I know. I can be quite shallow at times.


----------



## RoadLoad

mateoway said:


> I went on a ride last weekend and one of the guys rode one and he was the first to the top and the first to the bottom this guy hauled a$$.Some how I don't think the bike had everything to do with it.


Like he saw - the bike didn't hold they guy back.


----------



## JaeP

*W O R D*



akrafty1 said:


> I rode and raced one for 2 years while I saved for a new bike. Not one thing wrong with em. They ride and handle great. They come out of the same factories as a lot of "name brand" bikes.
> 
> Let your riding speak for you not the name on the frame...


+1. That's only true if you actually race your bike. But if you're a poser . . .


----------



## Richard

*The name.*



tconrady said:


> I've got no problem with their bikes or framesets. What I can't stand is the dang name.


Yep, the name sucks. Along with the brand that Supergo used for their in-house components - "Weyless"!

That being said, Supergo used to do an exceptional job with their housebrand stuff, stupid names notwithstanding. When Performance bought out Supergo, they wisely ditched their "Tirreno" brand (another stupid Italian sounding name) and kept the Scattantes.

A while back, in a brief moment of insanity, I thought about doing the masters at the Eldorado Park (in Long Beach, CA) criterium series. Not wishing the potential destruction of my beautiful lugged steel bike, and hearing that the aluminum Scattante XRL made a great crit bike, I went next door (our IBD is next to what is now a BIG Performance store) and talked to Sean, the manager. He sold me a closeout '05 XRL frame with Carbon fork, headset, and a Weyless stem and seatpost for $200! I built it up with a mishmash of 8 speed Campy stuff I had. The bike fit and handled very well and, with no weight-weenie parts, came in at just under 18 lbs. The welding and paint finish were really top-notch.

Regaining my sanity, I wound up not racing. I rode it as an "alternative" bike for about a year but the stiff aluminum just didn't sit well with me, although for 20-30 laps around a smooth crit course, I'm sure it would have been great.

I pulled the Ultegra bits off the Masi Speciale Carbon I subsequently bought and put them on the Scattante. I sold that package for $900.

Needless to say, I think I got my money's worth.


----------



## terbennett

I'm a little late to the party but as of 2008, Scattante frames are made by Easton. The older ones were made by Pacific I believe. While I am a fan of Felt (gotta love the longer top tube), I've never met anyone, that have actually ridden one, say anything bad about them.


----------



## Dolamite

terbennett said:


> I'm a little late to the party but as of 2008, Scattante frames are made by Easton. The older ones were made by Pacific I believe. While I am a fan of Felt (gotta love the longer top tube), I've never met anyone, that have actually ridden one, say anything bad about them.


Actually my 2003 Scattante SC-R frame set that I purchased at supergo is all Easton tubing and Easton carbon seat stays.The frame also came with a Reynolds carbon fork that retailed for $384 at that time. I bought the frame set for $450.! One of the best bikes that I have owned That is why it is still in my stable!!


----------



## dm671

http://dictionary.reverso.net/italian-english/scattante
scattante agg 
(svelto) quick off the mark , (agile) agile


----------



## burnt_1001102

I bought a 2005 CFR Elite used almost 1 year ago. Thus far it has served me very well, fast, smooth, comfortable, handles nicely. This is my 1st road bike, so I don't have much to compare too which is what I tell people that ask if it is any good. One guy was admiring and asked if Scattante was Itialian. I responded, "No, it's generic, I think it was made in China." none-the-less, I still like it.

The thing I think you do sacrafice with getting these frames is stiffness. As I have learned more about carbon bikes, there is a lot of engineering of design and materials that goes into the more name brand bikes. (They also have sponsorships to jack up the price too, but that is another issue.) The only time I have actually noticed the lack of stiffness in my frame was riding up Devils Gulch Road near Estes Park, Colorado. Rumor of the day had it that the road hit between 12% and 14% grade. I only weight 140lbs, but in that setting, with every pedal stroke, especcially on the right side, the rear rim would hit the brake pads. I think this could also be due to wheel flex (Rol 28 wheels, also genereic as best I can tell), but I think it is more likely due to frame flex. It was pretty anoyying for the moment, but since that was the exception to my riding and not the norm, I took it as a compliment that I am powerful enough of a rider to flex my frame. 

I generally ride it on century tours and commuting to work, so it is plenty suffiecient, and the price was right.

Overall from my perspective they are great bikes, and you get a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## Dr_John

> http://dictionary.reverso.net/italian-english/scattante
> scattante agg
> (svelto) quick off the mark , (agile) agile


I thought it translated to "little scoop of poop."


----------



## CActuskid

i got one 2007 CF....love it for a first roadbike, got a great price with 15% additional off sale weekend. all ultegra components. recommend it to anyone starting out I know someday I will upgrade. why get an overpriced bike to start out! when I am sure yrs down the road I will upgrade.


----------



## tom_h

Dr_John said:


> I thought it translated to "little scoop of poop."


;-)
And I always think, "scatology" or "scatalogical"
 gutter mind...


----------



## wim

> Originally Posted by *Dr_John*
> _I thought it translated to "little scoop of poop."_


Not need for translating. The English noun 'scat' can mean just that. The size depends on the animal—with an elephant, you're talking a huge POS. See definition under 2 scat (noun):
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/scat


----------



## Hottody

Performance has the Scattante with the 105 group set on sale for $899.00. Join, their Performance Club Membership...and receive another 10% in store credit! Great deal!


----------



## FatGut1

It kills me the people that bash Scattante. Yea, the resale value would suck but the guy that mentioned getting better bikes in the price point is wrong. Even if you got a Bikes Direct bike, shipping , you build lame warranty. Scattante is a better deal, when I got back into racing I beat a lot of guys on my Scattante until I decided to get more serious about racing and upgrade my bike. I saw a couple of guys at the races today on Scattantes that could handle their business just fine.


----------



## Hottody

*Scattante*

I like the name Scattante, I think the name sounds very good! A good bike is one you like, and a sum of all it's parts. For those that say the bike is garbage, give examples why. When you can buy a reliable bike with 105 components for $899.00 bucks it's hard to complain. I would say resell value would be worse for a curent year $3,000 name brand bike that will be worth $1,500 the moment it's been used. 

I love the nicer things in life, but I also appreciate a good value! As an example, I have found many $15.00 bottles of wine that drink better than many bottles that are $30.00 or more! Buying a Polo shirt for $60.00 is cool, but sometimes a $30.00 shirt without the name brand can be equally as good! 

If you buy a ROLEX is it better than a Timex? As a watch guy, I certainly appreciate the workmanship and beauty of a ROLEX, but a battery operated Timex will keep better time! So what's better? Better is what suits your needs the best. Not to over simplify, but I think my examples illustrate valid points??


----------



## draganM

A person who has never ridden a Scat, has never raced one, has no business making comments about them. To do so is just ignorant.
I raced their XRL frame in a dozen criteriums last year, there is NOTHING wrong with their AL frames.The compact rear geometry makes for a very snappy handling bike and that's a plus when your wheel to wheel with 50 guys at 30 miles per hour in a turn. 
For reference, I just built a full Carbon Mazi, their top of the line high modulus carbon frame, and it's only a little better and 1 pound lighter.
The only thing I would like to see is a tapered 1.5" fork on the Scat's, on all AL frames actually. When this Masi wears out I will likely switch back to metal as it's much cheaper and less risky on a crit course


----------



## My Own Private Idaho

This thread is almost older than me.


----------



## pamt

I'm looking to build a winter bike and have looked at just about every frame out there and the Scattante XRL "Team" is really appealing compared to everything else I have seen


----------



## martinrjensen

man, Old thread, but a nice way to update it. My 2007 Scattante CFR Elite is my winter bike. It's great. Had it since new and I really can't find any faults with it. I do get tired of all the name bashing mostly (it appears) from people with little or no experience with it. currently my bike has full fenders and a ton of lights, and running tubeless tires with sealant. I think it's the perfect winter road bike now. It's gone through several different builds with me with this one (so far) being the nicest. I sold the original group on (eBay) and it's now sporting Campy running gear. I also had a 2008 Trek Madone 5.2 but sold it as I wasn't riding it. I liked the Madone but this one rides just as well IMO.


pamt said:


> I'm looking to build a winter bike and have looked at just about every frame out there and the Scattante XRL "Team" is really appealing compared to everything else I have seen


----------



## Mr. Versatile

draganM said:


> A person who has never ridden a Scat, has never raced one, has no business making comments about them. To do so is just ignorant.


Exactly. I have no proof of this, but my guess is most of the people giving negative reviews on this bike have never been on one. Same thing when somebody posts a which bike should I buy question. People will answer with a choice of 5 or 6 bikes that they think are great. I have to wonder if they've ridden all of them & if they did ride them how many miles did they ride?


----------



## T K

pamt said:


> I'm looking to build a winter bike and have looked at just about every frame out there and the Scattante XRL "Team" is really appealing compared to everything else I have seen


I had an xrl that I liked very much. I trained on and raced it for a year. I still think of all the bikes I have owned it had my favorite geomitry. If I was you I wouldn't waste the extra bucks on the team version. Carbon seat stays are an outdated gimmick and not worth it.


----------



## pamt

T K said:


> I had an xrl that I liked very much. I trained on and raced it for a year. I still think of all the bikes I have owned it had my favorite geomitry. If I was you I wouldn't waste the extra bucks on the team version. Carbon seat stays are an outdated gimmick and not worth it.


May just take your advise TK because the only reason I was looking at the team edition
was for the all carbon fork but with the $100.00 savings by getting the standard XRL I can put that towards a full carbon fork


----------



## carlislegeorge

I have a good riding bud who bought a "top of the line" Scattante with full Dura-Ace very cheaply (like under $2500) out the Performance show room door a couple of years back. He's more than happy with it, although there's been an unfixable creaking noise since shortly after day one. I only hear it when I'm behind him, which is almost always (unless we're going uphill). So, he and his wife are cheap, who cares...they still ride fine and are happy with their Scattante rides.


----------



## T K

pamt said:


> May just take your advise TK because the only reason I was looking at the team edition
> was for the all carbon fork but with the $100.00 savings by getting the standard XRL I can put that towards a full carbon fork


And I wouldn't even worry about the full carbon fork either, especially if it just a winter bike. I only put a 3T fork on mine becuase I took it off of another bike before I sold it.
My fav color is red, but that white and blue xrl looks pretty damn nice. And if you have never seen one in person, the tubes are way more shaped (ovalized) than you can tell in a picture. Very Cervelo like.


----------



## azpeterb

FatTireFred said:


> don't slander old man scattante's name like that


That's Signore Scattante to you, bub!


----------



## webbmx7

Unfortunately no matter what bike you ride, someone will be hating on you/ your bike/ or your gear. I have a Trek Madone 4.5 and a Giant Defy as a commuter and carbon guys will ride past me when I'm commuting and say rude remarks under their breath not knowing I have a carbon bike that is just as good if not better than theirs.

I like Scattante bikes. They look good, are built well, ride smooth and fast, and are considerably cheaper than a "name brand" bike. As someone else stated, ride what you want and let everyone else eat your Scattante dust!


----------



## Lesscan

Scattante is made by ASI, the same company that makes Fuji, Kestrel & Oval and they are made exclusively for Performance Bicycle and they are not crap.
Scattante frames are Fuji frames with a Scattante paint scheme.


----------



## Samfujiabq

magnolialover said:


> Nope, Scattante is made by the same no named Taiwan company that makes Orbea carbon frames. Actually, whatever the high end Scattante is, is essentially the same frame as an Orbea Orca, except with some minor geometry chances, and a few other nice things left off to make it cheaper.
> 
> The bikes, in my opinion, ride like crap. I don't like them. Their angles are a bit off for me.


WRONG!fuji makes them!Get your facts straight


----------



## Lesscan

It hit 50° today in Chicago and I finally got a chance to take out my new bike.


----------



## pamt

Nice bike Lesscan


----------



## Lesscan

Thank you! It rides pretty nice too.


----------



## bvber

Lesscan said:


> It hit 50° today in Chicago and I finally got a chance to take out my new bike.


No fenders? It will get very messy without them in Chicago at this time of year.


----------



## Lesscan

No, no fenders. I despise fenders.
And believe it or not, those tires did a good job and I made it home dry.... expect my feet a bit.


----------



## bvber

I rode on the bike path along the lake yesterday and while there were some good looking spandex jogging, there were a lot of mud and ponds. I rode real slow to keep the splashing to minimum but what fun is that.  Those without fenders who passed me were real mess. All that dirt / sand / salt in the chain, shifters, nuts & bolts, clothing... etc. :nonod:


----------

